# Paint Louis 2018



## CherylL (Sep 5, 2018)

The annual painting of the flood wall in St. Louis.  Artists from around the country and a few International teams.  Walking around in the summer heat/humidity, I am happy with my Fujifilm X-T2 purchase and the 35mm f2. 

1.



Paint Louis 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.



Paint Louis 2 by Cheryl, on Flickr

3.



Paint Louis 3 by Cheryl, on Flickr

4.



Paint Louis 4 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 5, 2018)

There are some talented artists there....


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 5, 2018)

Great images. Really interesting artworks. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 5, 2018)

Wow that would have been fun to shoot
 #4 is outstanding! I suspect #3 will be also as it gets further along


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes, yes! Please revisit and keep us informed. Awesome talents represented!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 5, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Wow that would have been fun to shoot
> #4 is outstanding! I suspect #3 will be also as it gets further along



#4 artist was her first time painting something that large by herself.  #3 the eyes moved with you.   It was interesting to chat with the artists.   The photos I took are of day 2 of 3 so work in progress.  Only saw one team with respirators, but I only walked a portion of the event.

Go to Instagram #paintlouis 2018 for a ton of photos.  Last count was around 800.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 5, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, yes! Please revisit and keep us informed. Awesome talents represented!



Go to #paintlouis18 on Instagram for more photos.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 6, 2018)

Very cool! Nice to see an exhibit this large. Thanks for sharing.


----------

